# $75 Unbrick ME PLEASE!



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

So i was on the 5.9.901 update. My data then dropped and had been dropped for 16 hrs straight. I then tried to return to stock using the released root method but it failed on the first step and now i cant even boot my phone. I get into fast boot and stock recovery. It even allows me to redownload the 5.9.901 update so i thought i was in luck but then it still wouldnt boot!!! I then noticed that everyone was having data issues not just me and and should have just waited! i will donate 75 to whoever unbricks my phone!!! nothing works rsd lite or released root


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/

If you can get to stock recovery you SHOULDN'T be permanently bricked, so relax first of all.


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted in the 5.9.901 thread and I'll add some info here as well

I can get into the stock recovery, I can install a custom ROM
I can use wifi and all that. but phone calls (baseband / ERI / PRL) are screwed.
I can not use any of the restore methods we currently have to get things back up and running

everything fails and even using stock recovery to try and reinstall the 5.9.901 a 2nd time to maybe overwrite and fix doesn't work.

at this point if you took the update you are potentially in a world of hurt


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

How about you grab a nandroid from a fresh stock system from.someone else and flash that if you have cwm. You can't use the fxz to restore? That's pretty weird

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

I had the same issue last night. Get the stock radio.img file, put your phone into fastboot mode and use moto-flashboot to flash the radio partition. That will at least get you a working phone again.

Untar this FXZ File and grab the radio.img. Then with moto-fastboot do the following command:

moto-flashboot flash radio radio.img
moto-flashboot reboot

When the phone reboots, it will boot into recovery and install the stock radio then reboot itself.
That should get you going again. Right now I restored a nandroid backup from my sdcard but I need to find a way to get the radio back to the 5.5.893 radio.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

problem is this will give you a working phone.....and it will be stuck on .886 radio....is there really any way to get updates anymore after that?


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I posted in the FXZ thread but I'll add what I've done:
I tried going back to 886 and it'd say step 1/15: failed to flash system.img. Tried the minimal and it'd fail on step 4/5 (step right after system.img). I got it to boot back up but It'd go into Fastboot mode during every reboot. I had to tap power, then hold both volumes and power, and normal power up to get it to boot. I tried the FXZ again to fix the fastboot and now it's stuck on bootloops. I can get into recovery (not cwm).

I'm deleting the FXZ and redownloading it, maybe my system.img is corrupt. You wouldn't think so though if both the full and minimal FXZ don't work.


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> problem is this will give you a working phone.....and it will be stuck on .886 radio....is there really any way to get updates anymore after that?


Yeah for now I have the kernel from .901 ,a radio from .886 ,and a .893 system. I was working on different ways to flash to get back on OTA path but got frustrated. Will probably try again tonight. But at least I have a functioning phone.


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

update

flashing the radio worked for me
right now it's redownloading the 5.5.893 OTA

so if all goes well I'll end up with

Kernel = 5.9.901
Baseband = 5.5.893
System = ?? not sure as it's working and I see my 3G once again

I'll post another update with any successes or failures here forward


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is the results from r3l3as3d

* Flashing system.img....This will take about 2-5 minutes
load_file: could not allocate 503054336 bytes
error: cannot load 'system.img'

* Wiping data and cache
erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
erasing 'cache'... OKAY
* Rebooting your phone now, factory 886 system restored
rebooting...
*
* The reboot will take a bit so be patient. We're done now. You're back to stock.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok so I got mine to reboot back to stock 886 after I RSD flashed the minimal file, then r3l3as3d to stock unrooted...but I still get sent to fastboot when I reboot


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Ok so I got mine to reboot back to stock 886 after I RSD flashed the minimal file, then r3l3as3d to stock unrooted...but I still get sent to fastboot when I reboot


You will get stuck in fastboot if an image failed to flash. You will have to successfully flash something in order for the phone to boot normally. If you have the FXZ file, flash the preinstall.img from it

moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
moto-fastboot reboot

And that should make the phone boot normally.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

2k7gt said:


> You will get stuck in fastboot if an image failed to flash. You will have to successfully flash something in order for the phone to boot normally. If you have the FXZ file, flash the preinstall.img from it
> 
> moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
> moto-fastboot reboot
> ...


thanks, how do you flash individual files in RSD? Do I just extract and only flash that file? I can't see anywhere for cmd


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> thanks, how do you flash individual files in RSD? Do I just extract and only flash that file? I can't see anywhere for cmd


If you untar the FXZ file, you will find the fastboot binary in it along with all of the image files that are flashed. All RSD actually does is read the xml file in the FXZ and calls fastboot in the appropriate order. You really don't "need" RSD to flash, fastboot does all of the "real work".


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

how do u use moto-fastboot. i Mean how do u write these cmds


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

dstreng said:


> how do u use moto-fastboot. i Mean how do u write these cmds


Download fastboot and extract FXZ file (I use 7zip on windows to extract tar files). Copy the files you need into the same folder that you have fastboot. Launch a command prompt, cd to the directory where you have moto-fastboot and type commands there.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

dstreng said:


> how do u use moto-fastboot. i Mean how do u write these cmds


k this is what I did and it worked. Put the contents of the extracted moto-fastboot and the extracted fxz file into one file on the c:/ root. I named mine stock. As far as commands, I typed:
cd C:/ stock *enter*
Moto-fastboot.exe flash preinstall preinstall.img *enter* it'll take a couple minutes
Moto-fastboot.exe reboot *enter*
Thanks again 2k7gt for helping me


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

2k7gt said:


> I had the same issue last night. Get the stock radio.img file, put your phone into fastboot mode and use moto-flashboot to flash the radio partition. That will at least get you a working phone again.
> 
> Untar this FXZ File and grab the radio.img. Then with moto-fastboot do the following command:
> 
> ...


That actually worked sir!!! thank you so much. i was stressing bad because i get deployed tommorrow!!! need to to be able to talk to my family until im out the country!!! thank you so much! means more than you know


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> That actually worked sir!!! thank you so much. i was stressing bad because i get deployed tommorrow!!! need to to be able to talk to my family until im out the country!!! thank you so much! means more than you know


Not a problem. I know how frustrating this is for ALL Bionic owners. I just hope Motorola and Verizon do good by all of us.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmmm. Would it simply be easier to flash the recovery, since it is a much smaller file, and hasn't actually changed (or has it)?

I'm on 5.7.893, and I've gotten myslef into this failed flash problem - I've just been avoiding it by powering on to bootlaoder and selecting normal boot.

If I were to flash, say, the stock recovery from the FXZ Full file, or else either of the two .IMG files in the 5.7.893 update (bp / lte) it would sure be a lot less time consuming than flashing the preinstall, correct?

Also, what exactly is that preinstall, is it only the apps that are preinstalled on the phone, or other stuff as well? I just want the shortet way poassible to do this for future referene - I purposefully tried to revert my phone to show it could nto be done, and I'm willing ot do it again - but having the fastest way back to normal boots would be a good thing, no?


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> Hmmm. Would it simply be easier to flash the recovery, since it is a much smaller file, and hasn't actually changed (or has it)?
> 
> I'm on 5.7.893, and I've gotten myslef into this failed flash problem - I've just been avoiding it by powering on to bootlaoder and selecting normal boot.
> 
> ...


You cannot flash boot or recovery partition. You could just flash the logo.bin file from the same fxz if you want something smaller

fastboot flash logo.bin logo.bin

The key is that fastboot has to flash something successfully to keep the phone from booting back into fastboot during reboot.


----------

